# DBSTalk logo goes back to the future



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm sure it's not my imagination, but it seemed as if the logo at the top left corner of the forum reverted to 1989 (when DBS was but a glimmer in someone's eye) and was a crude 2-dimensional line drawing (in lovely green on black), this the last time I visited.

And now, it's back to 2009, apparently


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The key date of the change was April 1... 

Since we're past all that, we've changed back to the normal one.


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

I was very suprised not to see an Easter Logo up there this morning. One of the things I like about visiting this forum is you never know what logo your gonna see when you wake up and click on DBSTalk.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My apologies for not doing an Easter logo. I had thought about it, but life sort of got away from me. I'll see what I can pull together for next year.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My apologies for not doing an Easter logo. I had thought about it, but life sort of got away from me. I'll see what I can pull together for next year.


 Hey Stuart,
You have a second chance next Sunday, it's Easter for the Orthodox faiths.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm looking forward to the fireworks animation spitting out of the LNB's in the logo for the 4th of July...


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey someone brought out the jelly beans


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just in the _'Nick'_ of time... :grin:










Well done, Stu!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

DtvSlave said:


> Hey someone brought out the jelly beans


Are those Jelly Belly's or just plain jelly beans?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I was thinking eggs, but what do I know?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Now Stu,
Don't forget about next sunday. We like jelly beans too. Oh and Peeps also.:grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They were actually eggs in a basket but I thought, hey that could be jelly beans or eggs, so it meant IMO it was a perfect choice.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart, nice! Hope that didn't take away any family time, but thanks for thinking of us!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I was thinking Jelly beans as well. Either way, it looks very good.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jelly beans or eggs it still looks good. Great job Stuart!


----------



## DtvSlave (Nov 14, 2007)

Jelly beans or eggs - making those graphics is something i can't do so they look graet either way - thanks


----------

